# 1967 2000cs wheels



## Todd Siegal (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi there. I recently purchased a 1967 2000 CS coupe and am looking to upgrade the wheels. Does anyone have any suggestions? Alpina vintage wheels or chromodora wheels? I am looking for 14 inch wheels with 4 lug nut attachment. Todd


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I think it would be worthwhile to restore the originals...the car will be worth more in factory condition

are they in real bad shape?


----------



## SmittyNC (Apr 22, 2008)

If you're interested in selling the originals, please PM me!


----------

